# PDA Software for RC Racing



## GaryFulkerson (Sep 28, 2001)

Someone on the forum was looking for PDA software for setups etc. If you will send me your e-mail, I will send you the latest version of RC RACER version 3.1 (it is free), it includes gearing, battery lists/database-runtimes/resistance calculation, a motor database - listing (and a tekin dyno utility-software, parts database-listing, and setup sheets/database and listing. 

It ONLY works with the Palm operating system.

Gary


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

That would have been me

[email protected]


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Gary-
Here's my email addy!
[email protected]

Thanks!
-George


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

Could you give it to me too?LOL, you have a nice list going!!!!
Dave


----------



## MongooseKY (May 9, 2003)

Any chance of just posting a link to this software rather than soliciting everyone's email address? Seems like it would be easier for everyone to just download the software.


----------



## Jarc (Oct 9, 2002)

Let the emails fly..... Im building a email database so I can spam everyone our specials for the month at the shop.... :jest: j/k. 

It for the XXX mailer.



But if ya need to host the program on a downloadable link... PM me and we will set something up.


----------



## GaryFulkerson (Sep 28, 2001)

*LINK to PDA Software - Mongoosekey*

Do any of you know how to place this software in a place where it can simply BE LINKED TO? I don't know how to do this. However, I wrote the program and so you have permission to give it out or link it or post it anywhere you want.

Gary

At this point in time, I can only e-mail it. Perhaps Hank can put it on the forum server if anyone wants it....

HANK - I have e-mailed you, if you could set this up as a free service for anyone wanting this software, I'd appreciate it.

Pat and everyone else who posted an e-mail - I sent you copies to your e-mail.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Gary, email it to me at [email protected] and with your permission I'll upload to the Team RCV site so it can be available to everyone.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You can now download RC Racer at ftp://ftp.hobbie.com/RCRacer.prc


----------



## Tempest2000 (Nov 25, 2002)

I use a pocket pc based pda... I just created a simple setup sheet and roll out for 12th scales and tc3...


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone! Power to you hanK! Nice work gary!
Dave


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Also wanting to know about the Pocket PC versions of anything


----------



## KevinDog (Sep 24, 2001)

Here's a dreamy thought.... somebody make a speed control like the Cyclone with an I/R port! That would be cool to program an ESC with an IPAQ


----------



## speedfreak_on_the_oval (Dec 6, 2001)

Sure is dreamy!!!LOL Or maybe a dyno with it? See graphs on a Palm pilot, thatd be neato!
Dave


----------



## irvan36mm (Oct 2, 2001)

Gary-
This program is awesome! :thumbsup: Thanks Hank for the link!
-George


----------



## Joel Lagace (Apr 23, 2002)

silly question:

I dont own a PDA yet..............sooon though


Can you run palm aps in windows xp? IS there a program that can be downloaded?


----------



## GaryFulkerson (Sep 28, 2001)

*PDA Emulator - P.O.S.E.*

*Joel* - there IS an emulator which you can download from the developers section at the official PALM website. It makes a screen on windows 95 / 98 / ME / and XP "pretend" that it is a PDA. It even makes the screen LOOK like a PDA. However, it takes a bit of expertise to download and make it work. One must have a copy of the ROM from a PDA to emulate so it may not really be worth the hassle of loading POSE onto your computer.

I would appreciate any suggestions as to improvements. I took a few "things" out of this version such as a miscelaneous section (figuring antenna lengths on 75 mhz channels, and stuff like that). Also, the gearing section in this version is a "lite" version of the original.

*Latemodel100*, This program was made with PDAToolbox that DOES have a PC module so as to make the program useable for PCs and Pocket PCs such as the Ipac. I don't write much for PC usage so I didn't buy the PC module. If I ever DO, I'll make another thread or post and let you know.

*Hank*, is there a way to send you "upgraded" versions of this program if we change it? Thanks for your work Hank.

Gary


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

Gary,
Unfortunately I don't have a PDA and can't use your program, but I think it's really great that you develop something like this and then go to the trouble to make it available for everyone here to use for free. Everyone here owes you a big THANKS.


----------



## Joel Lagace (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks GArry! Ill just get a palm! LOL I have been in need for one for some time, now i have a fun reason to get one.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Gary, Just email me any upgrades and I'll upload them to the site. I'll keep the file name the same to make sure all previous links work and we'll just have to note that a new version is available.


----------



## Gooch (Oct 24, 2001)

Gary,

Could you send one to me? I am blocked from ftp sites.

Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## GaryFulkerson (Sep 28, 2001)

*RC RACER PDA software - suggestion*

*GOOCH* - I sent you the software to your emailbox. Hope you like it.

*After sending this to GOOCH, I realized that the setup part of the program needs a bit of explaining* and so his version has a "help screen" in the setup area.

The information is entered in a "_* Front / Rear" and a 'Inner to Outer"*_ format. I tried to get the entire set up on a single screen (but am limited to 80 characters side to side).

SO, items having a Front and Rear component such as Shock oil are entered like this:
*Shock: Oil: 20/30*

In this case, this means that the front shocks use 20 wt while the rear shocks use 30 weight.

Items having a side component are entered in a "*Position FROM Center*" manner (i.e. how far from the innermost position something is mounted...) Such an item such as the upper shock mount is entered like this:
*Shock: Upper: 2/1*

In this case, this means that the front upper shock is mounted in the second hole FROM the center, and the rear upper shock is mounted in the 1st hole closest to the center of the car.

The setup screen is "busy" (a LOT of information on a single screen), but to put one car setup per screen keeps one from having to use multiple screens on a single car.

Other items, such as "washers" under an inner or outer ball stud, you will have to make up your own system. For example
*Trnbkl: inner: 2w1/2*


In MY personal system, this means that the inner ball in the FRONT is mounted in the 2nd hole from the center with a single washer, while the rear inner ball stud is mounted in the second hole from the center with NO washers.

I ran out of room so I put anti squat in the tires or foam areas. I DO much appreciate any input on improvements. Thanks in advance.

Gary


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

hey Hank this link is not up any longer could you repost it please , Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That was from a couple of years ago... I not longer have that software.


----------



## Dale (Jan 1, 1970)

ok ,thanks


----------



## toytowne (Oct 29, 2001)

gary 
do you have software available?

tj
[email protected]


----------

